# easy accompaniment



## henrikhank (Dec 8, 2016)

What are some classical tunes (3 chord tunes) that would be easily played with an easy accompaniment?*
This is easily done with country or blues tunes but with classical tunes I don't know.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

henrikhank said:


> What are some classical tunes (3 chord tunes) that would be easily played with an easy accompaniment?*
> This is easily done with country or blues tunes but with classical tunes I don't know.


I don't know of any entire pieces that use only three chords. But you could certainly play _excerpts _from some classical melodies, using only the tonic, dominant and subdominant chords. For example, I think (?) that the main melody from Vivaldi's Spring could be played with a three-chord accompaniment.


----------

